# small (20 gal) office tank



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

Sept 08









Nov 08









Feb 09









03/20/09:








I've had this tank set up since Aug 08. 
3W/gal T5 lighting
Flourish
DIY CO2 (2 x 4L, diffused by venturi on filter return)
50% weekly WC
Rena Xp1
3D foam background
sand substrate

Cheers
ka NUK


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

That is a stunning 20g, I just love it.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice. bkg looks better with algae on it.


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

love it...


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks 

I noticed the remaining sword plant is growing a flower stem. It's growing at almost a centimetre per day. Looking forward to seeing the flower, as the tank has an open top:









...I really wish I had taken the top trim off the tank before I set it up

ka NUK


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

This is a inspiring tank. I always thought that big tanks look good and small tanks will look bad. I stand corrected. Thank you.


----------

